# Girlfriend



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jul 19, 2017)

My idea girlfriend would be a traveling girl, who doesn't mind hitchhiking or train hopping. But I'm not good at getting girlfriends, but just sex I'm good at. Anyways hopeful one will come my way one day.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 19, 2017)

according to yer latest profile post it seems to me like you have found not only a girlfriend, but a fiance. maybe it was the just sex you are good at.

"AaronOnTheRoad Got drunk on blue ribbon and met this chick, apparently we're getting married. Fml"


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jul 19, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> according to yer latest profile post it seems to me like you have found not only a girlfriend, but a fiance. maybe it was the just sex you are good at.
> 
> "AaronOnTheRoad Got drunk on blue ribbon and met this chick, apparently we're getting married. Fml"


I'm good at having one night stands but not finding a girlfriend. That one chick from my post was at the party I was at and that just happened. I don't really remember all that went down. 

The hard part of getting a girlfriend is loving that's the hard part.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jul 19, 2017)

AaronOnTheRoad said:


> I'm good at having one night stands but not finding a girlfriend. That one chick from my post was at the party I was at and that just happened. I don't really remember all that went down.
> 
> The hard part of getting a girlfriend is loving that's the hard part.



well to be honest with you ide say the hard part of getting a partner for you might be that you get black out drunk ( apparently) and get engaged to strangers and then dont remember it but remember enough to make a post on a website about it.


----------



## AaronOnTheRoad (Jul 19, 2017)

cantcureherpes said:


> well to be honest with you ide say the hard part of getting a partner for you might be that you get black out drunk ( apparently) and get engaged to strangers and then dont remember it but remember enough to make a post on a website about it.


I'm just going by what she told me the day after. I proposed to her when I was drunk. I usually don't drink that much


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 20, 2017)

You know what's better than a girlfriend?

The road.


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Jul 21, 2017)

AAAutin said:


> You know what's better than a girlfriend?
> 
> The road.


+1


----------



## Johny (Jul 22, 2017)

My girls a perverted pain in the ass


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 22, 2017)

Johny said:


> My girls a perverted pain in the ass



sounds like my kinda gal.


----------



## Johny (Jul 22, 2017)

She can be fun


----------



## Carlvanguyrios (Jul 24, 2017)

The grass is always greener on the other side..


----------



## Stephen DC (Jul 24, 2017)

I never know how to start a conversation with a soul mate.... Maybe it's the emptiness.


----------



## Ori (Aug 16, 2017)

Carlvanguyrios said:


> The grass is always greener on the other side..



Amen..


----------

